# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  17-vjeçarja kurde masakrohet prej kusherinjve

## puroshkodran

Du'a Khalil Aswad, 17 vjeçare kurde vrtet me gure, terhiqet zvarre neper fshat dhe groposet bashke me mbetjet e nji qeni. "Faji" i saj ishte dashnia per nji djale sunnit

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

me cmenduri me duket njerzit qe e marrin me video...pff ishalla i bie nje infrakt njerez te pashpirt!

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Kjo eshte fytyra e vertete e muslove, kete duan te bejne edhe ne Shqiperi qe te dominojne ndaj skllaves se shoqerise tyre, femres.
Rezistence ndaj muslove per te shpetuar te ardhmen tone, qe tani jemi ne rruge te mbare me zhdukjen e emrave turq dhe konvertimet masive ne kristiane.

----------


## The_Capital

> Kjo eshte fytyra e vertete e muslove, kete duan te bejne edhe ne Shqiperi qe te dominojne ndaj skllaves se shoqerise tyre, femres.
> Rezistence ndaj muslove per te shpetuar te ardhmen tone, qe tani jemi ne rruge te mbare me zhdukjen e emrave turq dhe konvertimet masive ne kristiane.


Pse ja fut kot oh prift ???
Faji saj ishte dashnia per nje djal sunnit tash si ta dime se çka kane qenë ata qe e kane rrahur, ndoshta te krishter e ke menduar kete ??

----------


## IL__SANTO

Njerez primitiv.

----------


## saura

> Njerez primitiv.



Pergjigja me e sakte ,se dhe ne te dy myslymon jemi ,po jemi me modern se sa te krishtere ketu  :buzeqeshje: 
Po nuk i basardun temat keto ...
jane si shoqeri shume e shume me mbrapa nuk ka te beje feja ,se dhe ne perendim dikur e digjnin grate per stregoneri ,o i vishnin mutande di castita ...

----------


## refet

> Kjo eshte fytyra e vertete e muslove, kete duan te bejne edhe ne Shqiperi qe te dominojne ndaj skllaves se shoqerise tyre, femres.
> Rezistence ndaj muslove per te shpetuar te ardhmen tone, qe tani jemi ne rruge te mbare me zhdukjen e emrave turq dhe konvertimet masive ne kristiane.


ligji i pertrire 22:22-28
 : nese gjendet ndonje njeri qe flen me gruan e tjeterkujte le te  VRITET TE DY BURI E GRUAJA...............: 
  ee ti o fan i keq kan po e quan musla.?

----------


## muslimani72

> Njerez primitiv.


primitivizmi tek ju ishte deri para 10 vitesh, i shitnit motrat tuja si robe sexi neper itali ,,,,,,,ndersa ketu na terhiqeni si moderne dhe se habiteni cfar bejne disa njerez,,,,,,,,

----------


## injejti

> Kjo eshte fytyra e vertete e muslove, kete duan te bejne edhe ne Shqiperi qe te dominojne ndaj skllaves se shoqerise tyre, femres.
> Rezistence ndaj muslove per te shpetuar te ardhmen tone, qe tani jemi ne rruge te mbare me zhdukjen e emrave turq dhe konvertimet masive ne kristiane.


hhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaa  ti qe e ke qit krruqin, pyte dikend mos je i abuzum edhe ti, e nuk e din, nese ke deshir me ba ni test dhe me dit te tregoj un se qysh, shum kollaj asht,

para se mishajn muslimant. se ketu e kap shumicen e shqiptarve.

----------


## B.C.B

> Kjo eshte fytyra e vertete e muslove, kete duan te bejne edhe ne Shqiperi qe te dominojne ndaj skllaves se shoqerise tyre, femres.
> Rezistence ndaj muslove per te shpetuar te ardhmen tone, qe tani jemi ne rruge te mbare me zhdukjen e emrave turq dhe konvertimet masive ne kristiane.



o amater mos permend secilen tem muslimanet,mos e trego vehten sa qorr je o qyrr i keq...ti paske mbet me fol per civilizim a?..ti qe deri dje je kacavjerr neper anije me dal ne itali e ke shit familjen per seks...
para disa ditesh ke pas rastin me ndegju nje lajm shume palidhje e banal,ne malsine e kuksit apo tropojes nuk ja i sigurt plaku 80 vjeqar kishte pas mar gjakun e babes se tij te vrar para 40 vitesh,dhe ky kafshe kishte qene katolik,qka te themi tash se gjithe katoliket jane kafshe e kriminela?..
ik or grek i vocerr nga ketu,ik.

----------


## martini1984

> me cmenduri me duket njerzit qe e marrin me video...pff ishalla i bie nje infrakt njerez te pashpirt!


E cfar te komentosh me teper....
Bah,bah,bah....
klm

----------


## HEN-RI

> Kjo eshte fytyra e vertete e muslove, kete duan te bejne edhe ne Shqiperi qe te dominojne ndaj skllaves se shoqerise tyre, femres.
> Rezistence ndaj muslove per te shpetuar te ardhmen tone, qe tani jemi ne rruge te mbare me zhdukjen e emrave turq dhe konvertimet masive ne kristiane.


* Duhet te jeni i mireinformuar kur te dalesh ne konkluzione djalosh.Feja myslimane eshte fe e paqes ashtu sic duhet te jene ne fakt te gjitha fete.
Ne shqiperi nuk pashe shenja fetare myslimane neper rruget nacionale,por vetem kryqe rrugeve,kjo si te duket ty? nuk jane ekstremiste??
Te pakten feja mysliane nuk perben rrezikper kombin shqiptar.Kurse feja tende dhe ajo e imja ORTODOKSE st per sot perben minim per kombin shqiptar pasi te gjithe ortodokset shqiptare greku i klasifikon si patriotet e tyre.....*

----------


## ganimet

nese esht e vertet kjo nuk do koment ,ingjan kjo nji qmendurie kafshesh e jo njerzve normal ..mirpo nuk kisha vlersu se kjo ka te bej hiq me fen islame ,esht rast qe mund ti ndodh gjdo kombi ,nuk e besoi te bej nji shqiptar i qfardo besimi qe predikon .Martesat me musliman i lejohet gjdo muslimanje andaj edhe sunitet jon musliman dhe kjo se besoj te ket lidhje me fen.. e nese kishte lidh dashuri me armik te familjes ateher vetin ja ka ber ..momente  te pa deshiruara ndodhin qe kaplojn njeriun e si pasoj mund ta humb njeriu kontrollen dhe arsyjen.Vertet shum prekse po ja qe ndodhin ,por nuk kisha vlersu se feja ktu ka gisht ..mund te ket vetem shejtani i mallkuar qe futet si gjaku ne trupin e njeriut e sidomos te atij qe esht larguar nga ibadeti ose permendja e Zotit te madhrishem. Ate vajz qe u nda nga jeta per hire te dashuris Allahu  i Madhrishem e shperbleft me gjenet .O njerz mose e ngatrroni fen ktu se feja islame te ciles i takojn edhe kurdet nuk lejon vrasje madje numrohet nder krimet me te renda ,nese vritet nji njeri pamvarsisht besimit qe i takon i mbyturi nese nuk bart fajsin. ,vrasesi edhe sikur ter jeten te ket permen Zotin ai nuk do futet ne gjenet ai llogaritet sikur te ket vrar ter njerzimin ,pra ne baz te ksaj mund te konstatoni se feja e muslimanve esht fe qe mbron te gjith njerzit pa dallim besimi.

----------


## chino

Teoria ime: 

Nje nder arsyet e rendesishme, perse Islami ka qendurar kaq gjate tek ne shqiptaret, ka qene se nuk e kemi ditur se cfare eshte kjo fe. Tani qe jane te hapura burimet e informacioneve per pothuajse secilin, kuptojme per dite e me shume per te. Kjo me jep siguri se Islami me kohen do te mare definitivisht karton te kuq nga gjithe shqiptaret. 

Kjo sjellje eshte e perputhshme me normat e Kuranit.

----------


## mia@

C'mund te presesh nga meshkuj qe burrerine e masin me nenshtrimin e femres...

----------


## martini1984

> C'mund te presesh nga meshkuj qe burrerine e masin me nenshtrimin e femres...


Ne perspektive do rregullohet....
Keta qyrrsat qe vrasin femren me shkelma...
Fare e qelbet.
Am sorry

----------


## Hidalgo

> Du'a Khalil Aswad, 17 vjeçare kurde vrtet me gure, terhiqet zvarre neper fshat dhe groposet bashke me mbetjet e nji qeni. "Faji" i saj ishte dashnia per nji djale sunnit
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoOg7Dnl6lc



Kjo eshte histori e vjeter, dhe un di qe kjo nuk ishte muslimane, por e konvertuar ne muslimane dhe e dashuruar ne nje musliman sunnit.

Kush e vrau ? E vrau fshati i saj kur kuptuan qe ajo ishte konvertuar dhe dashuruar ne nje djal musliman.

Ne Irak ka edhe te krishter, ka edhe te pa-fe, ka edhe shiit (qe jan komplet jasht-Islamit).

Nese kerkon me teper, do te gjesh informata tjera ku klani i te dashures se saj, jan hakmarrur per kete gocen.

----------


## gimche

Armiqësia e tyre ndaj Sunnitëve ka kaluar çdo kufij dhe mendoj se në të tilla raste më e drejta do të ishte ndërhyrja e OKB-së në parandalimin e ketyre gjërave. Kurdët vazhdimisht tregojnë intolerancën e tyre dhe përbëjnë rrezikshmëri për çdo popull dhe komunitet që jeton me ta. Duhet të jemi të lumtur qe ky komunitet nuk gjindet në trevat tona, sepse toleranca fetare e kultivuar ndër shekuj do të shkonte huç nga keto bisha.

P.s Kurdëve vetëm Turqia iu del hakesh

----------


## gimche

Vërtetë shprehi keqardhje për këtë vajzën e cila për mendimin tim dhe për bindjen time është e pafajshme.

----------


## Hidalgo

> Vërtetë shprehi keqardhje për këtë vajzën e cila për mendimin tim dhe për bindjen time është e pafajshme.


Eshte komplet e pafajshme e shkreta.

Te krishteret jan ata te cilet i dhan autonomi dhe pushtet shiitëve ne Irak, dhe kete, per nje arsye te vetem !

Te luftohet Islami i vertet nga te gjitha anet !

----------

